# I have questions about beans.



## CoffeeEnthusiast (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't seems to get answers from Google. Hopefully I could get some here.

Currently I'm buying my beans from my local roasters, but his beans come in several sizes in mixed in a pack so my questions is

1. Does beans size really matters?

According to what I know about beans size is bigger size means the beans are from high altitude and smaller means they are from lower altitude.

2. Is it fine to have those remaining coffee "skins" in my grinds? If not, how should I remove them?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you buying a blend ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Chaff is normal and more prevalent in certain types of bean

Different size beans are normal if you're buying a blend, different variatals (usually 3) make up a blend


----------



## CoffeeEnthusiast (Oct 5, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> Chaff is normal and more prevalent in certain types of bean
> 
> Different size beans is normal if you're buying a blend, different variatals (usually 3) make up a blend


Nope, I'm getting single origin.

Below are photos I attached for reference.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Some variation in bean size is normal.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks normal enough to me


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Those second beans look reeeaallly dark.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Those second beans look reeeaallly dark.


its the flash


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It depends what coffees and grade of coffee it is...those could be Poor or OK


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Coffee beans are like any other fruit or vegetable, they don't come in uniform sizes. Ever see two identical carrots or strawberries??


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

PeterF said:


> Coffee beans are like any other fruit or vegetable, they don't come in uniform sizes. Ever see two identical carrots or strawberries??


While this is of course true, different places have different standards with regard to sieving/sorting whatever they call it.

Looking at some bags I have here, I would say the beans have a smaller difference in size compared to the photos posted by Coffeeenthusiast.

I believe this is an indicator of quality? With vastly different sizes of beans indicating lower quality?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Single origin doesn't mean the same type of beans are provided.

You may have different varieties from the same farm / region / country and still be classed as single origin.


----------

